# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الدكتور حسن محمد الرَّبابعة

## معاذ ملحم

*الدكتور حسن محمد الرَّبابعة*

*الدكتور حسن الربابعة*
rabab3h@mutah.edu.jo
·ولد في بلدة جديتا- إربد-الأردن, منتصف القرن العشرين.
·أكمل دراسته الابتدائية في مدرسة ترقوميا الخليل عام 1963, 
والإعدادية في بلدته جديتا عام 1966 والثانوية أدبي في عجلون عام 1969م.
·        التحق فصلا في معهد حواره عام 1969، ثم انخرط تلميذاً مرشحاً في القوات المسلحة الأردنية, في 3/1/1970م, ثم تدرج في رتبه العليا إلى أن أحيل إلى التقاعد برتبة مقدم يوم 20/1/1988م بعد (18) ثماني عشرة سنة.
·   حصل على درجتي البكالوريوس "لغة عربية وآدابها" من جامعة اليرموك بتفوق "المرتبة الأولى" عام 1984م, ودرجة الماجستير في الآداب والنقد من جامعة اليرموك عام 1989م. مستكملاً درجته برسالته "عائشة الباعونية شاعرة" بتقدير ممتاز.
·   نال درجة الدكتوراه في الأدب والنقد من الجامعة الأردنية عام 1994م. وموضوع رسالته "الصورة الفنية في شعر البحتري" بتقدير ممتاز.
* ·       * *الخبرات التدريسية:*
-   درّس خمس سنوات في كلية مجتمع جرش 1989- 1994, وغير متفرغ في كلية مجتمع المفرق وبنات اربد, و غرناطة.
*·       * *درّس في الجامعات التالية:*
-      جامعة صنعاء, اليمن, كلية تربية َرداع من 1994- 1995 برتبة مدرّس في
-      جامعة جرش الأهلية برتبة أستاذ مساعد (1996- 2001م).
-   جامعة فيلادلفيا- الأردن- 1995 ،وجامعة العلوم التطبيقية- الأردن- 1995 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية- الأردن- 2001م
-        جامعة مؤتة (أستاذ مساعد من 2001 وحتى تاريخه).
*مؤلفاته:*  للمؤلف(20 )عشرون كتابا منشوراً, منفرداً ومشاركاً منها:
1.     العملاق يتململ ديوان شعر (1984).
2.     عائشة الباعونية شاعرة, (1998) بدعم من وزارة الثقافة.
3 0  سلسلة دراسات في الأدب العباسي.(ثلاثة أجزاء هي ):
-       حرب الأساطيل, المركز القومي للنشر, اربد, 1999.
-       التشبيه المختلف عند المتنبي في مِدْحِتهِِ بدر بن عمّار, المركز القومي للنشر, 1999
-       الترجمة الذاتية لأبي فراس الحمداني من شعره ، المركز القومي للنشر،1999م.
3.     المرأة العربية ودلالاتها في مجمع الأمثال للميدان (مشترك), نشرته عمادة البحث العلمي جامعة اليرموك, 2001م.
4.     سلسلة دراسات في الأدب المقارن (4) أجزاء مع الأستاذ الدكتور داود سلوم, 2000م.
5.     سلسلة دراسات في أدب الحرب (جزءان).
-أدب الحرب عند العرب, مؤسسة رام للتكنولوجيا والكمبيوتر, مؤتة- الكرك, 2004م.
-أدب الحرب عند المتنبي, مؤسسة رام للتكنولوجيا والكمبيوتر, مؤتة- الكرك, 2004م.
*البحوث*؛ للمؤلف (22) اثنان وعشرون بحثاً منشوراً أو موافقاً على نشره, في مجلات محكمة وطنية وعربية, وبعضها, نشر كتباً.


**

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="1 10"]تشرفت بالتعرف على هذه الشخصية الاردنية الرائعة بعطائها 
كلنا فخر برجالات الاردن و أعلمها الشامخين كشموخ عز هذا البلد 
معاذ
كلمات الشكر لن تفيك حقك 
دمت بحمى الرحمن 
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وانا ايضاً أبادلك الشعور ... فكلمات وحروفي لن توفيك حق الشكر  و الثناء على هذا التميز المستمر في المتابعه المتميزة منكِ

----------

